
Live: Demis Hassabis (Google DeepMind) on the Future of Artificial Intelligence - coroxout
http://livestream.com/oxuni/StracheyLectureDrDemisHassabis
======
coroxout
Should start at 17:00 GMT (in about a minute from this post)

